# Cere crust ?



## Fernando’s Mummy (May 14, 2021)

Hi guys so yesterday I have noticed some dry areas on Fernando’s cere. I have read posts on here and looked through the health section and understand it could be face mites or a moult or him but I’m still unsure. I have posted a pic could somebody please tell me if it’s ok or does it look like a health issue. I will also add he has been itching a lot since I first got him really ( I am unsure how much is normal) I am doing all what I have read I should incase he is moulting ie egg food and making sure he gets enough sleep etc and because he never uses the bath I bought originally I have just purchased another to see if he likes this one better lol. (Spoilt boy) if it is the start of a moult is there anything else I should do for him? Sorry for all the questions I have read up but I would hate to pass it off as moulting and it could be somthing that he needs treatment for
Thanks in advance


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you had Fernando checked by an Avian Vet?

What I find concerning about the picture of his cere is that it appears to be turning brownish near the beak.
This can be a sign of a hormonal problem and needs to be checked by a professional.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------

